# Viper 5601 wiring diagram



## redbird555 (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a viper 5601 for my birthday Im installing it in my 01 firebird. I have already done a clifford 3.3 rsx in my buddys camaro so Im confident I can do it. I have the install guide from the clifford 3.3 although I dont have one for the viper. I really just need he wiring schematics that tell me what wires do what on the viper if anyone has a copy of the schematics or install they could send me or post it would be very much appreciated.
PS. I know most of you do this for a living so please dont think im trying to be a jerk by stealing away business its just I dont have the 300 bucks they want to install it and where I now work really requires me to have an alarm. Thanks Dan-


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/viper/G5102V_2008-06print.pdf


----------



## redbird555 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks but thats the user manual it only says how to operate the alarm it doesnt show the wiring schematics. Thanks tho Dan-


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm...I usually keep all those too. Let me look through my boxes of manuals and see if I have one.


----------



## redbird555 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks I really appreciate it.:wave:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont have the manual anymore. Have you tried contacting Viper themselves and see if they can email you the wire diagram?


----------



## jonesy1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi im looking for the installers manual for the Viper 5601.
I have the Operating manual
Mainly its the wireing guide i need.

if anyone can help 
thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jonesy1 said:


> Hi im looking for the installers manual for the Viper 5601.
> I have the Operating manual
> Mainly its the wireing guide i need.
> 
> ...


 Start a new thread LIST THE CAR YOU NEED THE INFORMATION FOR as my mind reading skills are depleted.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This post is closed.

BG


----------

